# Does anyone build an 18650 compatible battery tube for the McGizmo Haiku?



## vph0107 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey all! I've been slowly working up my McGizmo Haiku "kit." I'm slowly building up to have separate heads that each serve different purposes, and am currently looking for a 18650 tube that I can use to extend runtimes. I saw that Moddoo has made some in the past, and also saw that some people were able to use the 2x123 pak to use a 16650 instead. That would be my next option, but otherwise, does anyone make or know of anyone who makes compatible bodies for this? Thanks. Also, wasn't sure whether to put this in general custom forum, or McGizmo subforum, so please relocate if needed. Thanks again!


----------



## nbp (Nov 30, 2020)

You could try member mcbrat. He spins some nice little one off custom lights and I would think he could make you a tube.


----------



## Random Dan (Nov 30, 2020)

Do you want something titanium and matching looks, or just functional?

Oveready and Malkoff both make 18650 compatible e-series bodies which should work with a haiku.


----------



## vph0107 (Nov 30, 2020)

I wouldn't need to make something closely matching, titanium would be preferable. Functional is my goal, but I'd like to retain some of the aesthetic if possible, just don't want to make it look too much like Don's original design so as to respect his work.


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 30, 2020)

vph0107 said:


> I wouldn't need to make something closely matching, titanium would be preferable. Functional is my goal, but I'd like to retain some of the aesthetic if possible, just don't want to make it look too much like Don's original design so as to respect his work.


I've made 1 adapter that mated a Haiku head to a Deadwood 18650 body, so was essentially like the 2 piece 18650 bodies available years ago. Both these option usually needed a small contact spacer between battery and driver. There's been a few people that have bored a 16mm body to fit 18mm, but it gets pretty thin so is a strength compromise, and you still would have to use one of the thinner 18650, like the purple Efest IMR.

I've not done much in Ti though as far as full lights. Just smallish parts.

I haven't had much time in the last year to work on stuff, but PM me if you want to discuss. You can take a look at bratguyenterprises dot Com to look at some of my work.

Mick


nbp said:


> You could try member mcbrat. He spins some nice little one off custom lights and I would think he could make you a tube.


Thanks for the shout out. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## archimedes (Dec 1, 2020)

There was the famous "TBSB 18650 E to E" tube by @TranquillityBase.


----------



## vph0107 (Dec 1, 2020)

archimedes said:


> There was the famous "TBSB 18650 E to E" tube by @TranquillityBase.



I did hear of that. I also hear it's pretty much unobtainable these days.


----------



## vph0107 (Dec 1, 2020)

Has anyone ever purchased something from TnC products before? I'm looking and I see that they make E series compatible hardware. I'm not sure if what I'm seeing is 18650 or 18350 sized though.


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 1, 2020)

vph0107 said:


> Has anyone ever purchased something from TnC products before? I'm looking and I see that they make E series compatible hardware. I'm not sure if what I'm seeing is 18650 or 18350 sized though.



Chris (TnC) is an awesome guy. I've gotten lots of stuff from him over the years. HE does have some E series stuff, and does have some 16650/17650 stuff, or can make one too. not sure if he has a 18650 design.


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 1, 2020)

Here, you can see the adapter I made for a Deadwood 18650 Body.
I think the body was $250 by itself from Grant, with no trits or slots.

http://www.indysworld.com/sale/Deadwood-adapter-haiku-1.jpg
http://www.indysworld.com/sale/Deadwood-adapter-haiku-2.jpg
http://www.indysworld.com/sale/Deadwood-adapter-haiku-3.jpg

This is a lego I had for a bit.

Haiku head, Moddoo 18650 2 piece body, RPM Tail (I labelled the file wrong)

http://www.indysworld.com/sale/TnC-18650-e.jpg


----------



## chillinn (Dec 1, 2020)

fivemega has a 18650 body that will work, and another in stainless, and another that takes 2 heads.

Malkoff has a "MDC 18650 to E-Series Body" for sale:






Not sure it is clear to you, vph0107, (everyone else here knows), McGizmo Haiku is Surefire E Series compatible, so the Haiku head will fit any body that works for E Series. Also, precisionworks used to have a boring service for 16mm --> 18mm bodies, stopped taking orders some time ago, but maybe someone else does it (?). If you find someone that will bore it to fit 18650, you could use McGizmo's 16650 battery pak (though boring titanium can't be fun or easy).


----------



## vph0107 (Dec 1, 2020)

chillinn said:


> fivemega has a 18650 body that will work, and another in stainless, and another that takes 2 heads.
> 
> Malkoff has a "MDC 18650 to E-Series Body" for sale:
> 
> ...




I have seen that it is compatible with E series hardware, but I also thought I saw somewhere that the E series threading pattern changed and not everything is 100% compatible anymore. Or maybe I just dreamed that up. 

I'll probably end up choosing between Fivemega and Malkoff for now, based on everyone's input. But down the line I'd love to see if I could get something similar to the deadwood setup that Mcbrat had. That was one fine piece of work. 

Regarding the Malkoff, does anyone know how easy/hard it is to strip the HA III anodizing? If that's my go to, I'd love to anodize the color to match a custom anodized Haiku head. Probably won't be a perfect match given aluminum vs titanium, but it'll be something.


----------



## chillinn (Dec 1, 2020)

Contact Gene Malkoff... maybe you can get one before it is anodized. I'm nearly certain Greenbean recently got a host from Malkoff without ano.


----------



## Thetasigma (Dec 2, 2020)

E-series is not suitable for boring to 18650. Even if you bore it to 18.50 which is skinnier cells only, you are left with something like .14mm under the threads, just barely thicker than a sheet of paper. 

The work around is either adapters from C to E series to accommodate a bored out C series body on an E series head, or a two part body where the front is e-series and you have a tailcap that threads off with large enough threads to accommodate an 18650.

Strongly recommend, for other e-series and the McGizmo stuff, to go 16650 with a 2x123 body and HIVE driver. The 2x123 body is a great piece and you still get significant capacity with a 16650, around or better than what 18650s originally were when people started boring C-series stuff back in the day if I recall correctly


----------



## greatscoot (Dec 3, 2020)

There is always the OverReady E70 tube, as well.


----------



## vph0107 (Dec 3, 2020)

I was able get an unanodized, shrouded Malkoff MDC E series 18650 tube. Thanks everyone for your help! I'm sure I'll try the others as the addiction continues.


----------

